# Ride around Herts & Bucks



## jayonabike (19 Jan 2011)

Thought i would try and get a ride together for either Sunday the 30th Jan or Sunday the 6th Feb. I have plotted a Route around 60 miles Starting at the White Horse in Harpenden, although this can be tweaked to start at Hemel or St. Albans train station. The route takes in a few hills, nothing major and I have a Cafe stop 15 miles in at Ashridge, it's outdoor seating only so good for keeping an eye on the bikes, a flat part 20-30 miles in, then through Berkhampsted, up into bovingdon, towards St. Albans then back to Harpenden. The route is mainly quiet lanes but a few miles of main roads as well, nothing too busy.

Any thoughts/comments?

Jay


----------



## redjedi (19 Jan 2011)

Looks like a nice ride Jay.

I can't do either of those weekends (Maldon ride on the 30th) unfortunately.

But please do it again in the future, especially when it gets a bit warmer, and you may well get a peloton of Londoners riding out to join you


----------



## martint235 (19 Jan 2011)

Yep I'd also be up for this if you arrange another one later in the year. I'm also on the Maldon ride on 30th 

Sent whilst out and about via Tapatalk


----------



## Aperitif (19 Jan 2011)

Me too

(Why don't you disable all that Tapatalk rubbish on your tool Mart - not possible? (It's bloody irritating!)

(Sent from my crumb-covered desktop with debris-filled keyboard using old fashioned dirty fingers)


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jan 2011)

another one who is interested if you change the date...


----------



## jayonabike (19 Jan 2011)

The reason i have chose these dates is because Mark aka Lukesdad is down this way and i'm trying to organize a ride before he heads back to the 'back end of beyond' (also known as wales.




) 
But i would be happy to do this ride again whenever it suits everyone.

Jay


----------



## redjedi (19 Jan 2011)

Keep the dates Jay, hopefully you'll get a few more takers, but we'll expect a re-run later in the year


----------



## martint235 (19 Jan 2011)

Aperitif said:


> (Why don't you disable all that Tapatalk rubbish on your tool Mart - not possible? (It's bloody irritating!)



I don't disable it cos it irritates people..... and I'm like that.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> I don't disable it cos it irritates people..... and I'm like that.


 - Couldn't give a sh**.

Posted from a horizontal position using a hover keyboard above my head, in bed with the electric blanket on and someone massaging my legs after two and a half hours cycling


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Jan 2011)

I could join you on the 6th, but I'll bail and make my own way back if I'm hopelessly outclassed.
Which is very likely...





Posted from my Kindle while in the bath.


----------



## lukesdad (19 Jan 2011)

Well dont let those wishy washy londoners put you off Lj  I ll be there whenever suits. Sooner we can confirm date and time the better really. Can fall in with the doctor s suggestion if you like.


----------



## jayonabike (20 Jan 2011)

O.k the 6th it is then. Anyone else up for it?


----------



## martint235 (20 Jan 2011)

Aperitif said:


> - Couldn't give a sh**.
> 
> Posted from a horizontal position using a hover keyboard above my head, in bed with the electric blanket on and someone massaging my legs after t*wo and a half hours cycling
> *



I keep telling you that a man of your age should get a cab to the corner shop......


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> I keep telling you that a man of your age should get a cab to the corner shop......



 - you're right big M - I'm too old for all this lark.

(Sent from Doc's Police Box, as he's still stuck in the bath ).


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Jan 2011)

lazyj said:


> O.k the 6th it is then. Anyone else up for it?



Am okay or the 6th, as long as I dont get lost on the way there...


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jan 2011)

Can't do the 6th.. footy date


----------



## lukesdad (20 Jan 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Can't do the 6th.. footy date



You avoiding me Ian ?


----------



## martint235 (20 Jan 2011)

Are there any 6 nations games on the 6th? If not I might be able to do this after all 

Sent whilst out and about


----------



## jayonabike (20 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> Are there any 6 nations games on the 6th? If not I might be able to do this after all
> 
> Sent whilst out and about



According to the 6 nations fixtures list there are no matches on the 6th, also i forgot to add, the pace of this ride i see as more of a sociable ride than a fast paced one.


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Jan 2011)

Seeing as I'm local, I should be able to do the 6th.


----------



## lukesdad (20 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> Are there any 6 nations games on the 6th? If not I might be able to do this after all
> 
> Sent whilst out and about


Wouldn t worry about it Martin you ll be out of it by then


----------



## martint235 (20 Jan 2011)

But we'll have won our one and only game surely, I mean it is against Wales, how hard can it be?  

Sent whilst out and about


----------



## stevevw (21 Jan 2011)

Looks a nice ride count me in. Any idea of the start time and place yet?

Sent from Ape's Garmin


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jan 2011)

If you sent it from my Garmin Steve 'it aint gonna make no difference' - just choose a point u like and go for it!  See you soon.


----------



## jayonabike (21 Jan 2011)

stevevw said:


> Looks a nice ride count me in. Any idea of the start time and place yet?
> 
> Sent from Ape's Garmin



I thought about the White Horse in Harpenden as a start point, I will be heading there from Hemel, so if anyone wants to join me from here they can. And as for a start time how does 10 a.m sound?


----------



## redflightuk (22 Jan 2011)

Count me in. 
10am sounds good to me.
Is it the White Horse on the Redbourn road?.


----------



## lukesdad (22 Jan 2011)

10 a.m. is fine for me too.


----------



## jayonabike (22 Jan 2011)

redflightuk said:


> Count me in.
> 10am sounds good to me.
> Is it the White Horse on the Redbourn road?.



The White horse in Redbourn Lane yes.


----------



## CharlieB (22 Jan 2011)

I may be up for this, dependent on getting to Harpenden by 10.


----------



## martint235 (22 Jan 2011)

For the London contingent, shall we say 8am at HPC?


----------



## lukesdad (25 Jan 2011)

Rode some of the route today must say it was very scenic some lovely villages and Duck ponds. Lets hope the weather is kind to us.


----------



## jayonabike (25 Jan 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Rode some of the route today must say it was very scenic some lovely villages and Duck ponds. Lets hope the weather is kind to us.



Yes it's a lovely part of the country when you get off the main roads, i was on part of the route myself this afternoon.


----------



## Paulus (26 Jan 2011)

I don't finish work until 7am on the 6th, so I won't be able to join you this time as i will be asleep. But, if you do a re-run I would be happy to join in.


----------



## Klaus (26 Jan 2011)

Paulus said:


> I don't finish work until 7am on the 6th, so I won't be able to join you this time as i will be asleep. But, if you do a re-run I would be happy to join in.



Living in Bucks I'd love to join, however, that day I can't get a big enough car to transport the bike (don't have carrier) and train travel is a pain from High Wycombe. Anyway, good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Becs (26 Jan 2011)

I'm free this weekend now and I'm tempted to join you guys (sore knee permitting). What sort of average speed do you reckon you'll be doing? I know the area well so I can always bail out halfway if necessary but I'd hate to slow you all down too much!


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Jan 2011)

Klaus said:


> Living in Bucks I'd love to join, however, that day I can't get a big enough car to transport the bike (don't have carrier) and train travel is a pain from High Wycombe. Anyway, good luck and enjoy!




It's only 1½ hours to cycle from High Wycombe!!


----------



## redjedi (26 Jan 2011)

Looks like my plans have changed and I can now make this.

But do I dare ride from HPC and back making it 2 centuries on consecutive weekends?


----------



## redjedi (26 Jan 2011)

martint235 said:


> For the London contingent, shall we say 8am at HPC?



That'll give us 2 hours to ride 25 miles taking the direct route. Sounds about right.


----------



## jayonabike (27 Jan 2011)

Becs said:


> I'm free this weekend now and I'm tempted to join you guys (sore knee permitting). What sort of average speed do you reckon you'll be doing? I know the area well so I can always bail out halfway if necessary but I'd hate to slow you all down too much!



This is my first group ride so not to fast, I'd like it to be a sociable ride, and it would be nice to have a chat and get to know a few of you! I have just done 40 miles of this ride and my average speed was 15.5 mph, so a couple of mph slower would be good.


----------



## lukesdad (27 Jan 2011)

Becs said:


> I'm free this weekend now and I'm tempted to join you guys (sore knee permitting). What sort of average speed do you reckon you'll be doing? I know the area well so I can always bail out halfway if necessary but I'd hate to slow you all down too much!




You could set the pace Becs !


----------



## jayonabike (29 Jan 2011)

Tweaked the Route a little, taken out the main road through Berkhamsted and it now goes through Wigginton, and i had to take out a few lanes near St.Albans as one was still flooded on Friday.


----------



## redjedi (29 Jan 2011)

Looks good Jay. 

Are we all meeting at Harpenden Station? Are there "facilities" there for the London riders to use? We may also need a quick coffee/water stop.


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Jan 2011)

I'm a possible for this one. Need to see how my newly rebuilt rear wheel handles the commutes this week though. With this in mind, I won't be making the call until closer to next weekend. Looks like a couple of cheeky little climbs in that route LJ!

Probably be catching the London Overground from Clapham J, up to Watford and riding to the start from there, If I'm a Go-er.

_EDIT: Looks like a no-go on the Overground plan but trains run from St Pancras on a regular basis and takes 40 mins with only a cpl of stops.
_

Cheers,
SD


----------



## jayonabike (30 Jan 2011)

redjedi said:


> Looks good Jay.
> 
> Are we all meeting at Harpenden Station? Are there "facilities" there for the London riders to use? We may also need a quick coffee/water stop.



I did have the start at the White horse in Harpenden but could easily make it the station, looking at the train stations Website there is a station buffet, i assume there are toilets, the site doesn't say there aren't any.


----------



## jayonabike (30 Jan 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> I'm a possible for this one. Need to see how my newly rebuilt rear wheel handles the commutes this week though. With this in mind, I won't be making the call until closer to next weekend. Looks like a couple of cheeky little climbs in that route LJ!
> 
> Probably be catching the London Overground from Clapham J, up to Watford and riding to the start from there, If I'm a Go-er.
> 
> ...



Would be good if you could make it SD.


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Jan 2011)

There's no buffet open at Harpenden Station at the weekend, but there are toilets just past the ticket office.


----------



## lukesdad (30 Jan 2011)

Good move on that road thru B hampstead LJ it was a rough run in when I rode it last week.


----------



## jayonabike (30 Jan 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Good move on that road thru B hampstead LJ it was a rough run in when I rode it last week.



Yes it was a bit when i rode it last thursday, more potholes than back in November, plus the two sets of traffic lights are a pain. It's a bit of a steep climb up to Wigginton but worth it for the surrounding countryside. I'm hoping to cycle most of the route tomorrow, i didn't get time to go out on the bike today.


----------



## Becs (31 Jan 2011)

still 50:50 for this, I'm not riding all week to see if my knee will heal (feels like a patella ligament strain - damn slushy bumpy snow!). I may do the sunday london ride if it doesn't feel up to the chilterns.


----------



## HaloJ (31 Jan 2011)

Has the route been removed? Both links within this thread say "The page you were looking for doesn't exist."

Abs


----------



## jayonabike (31 Jan 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Has the route been removed? Both links within this thread say "The page you were looking for doesn't exist."
> 
> Abs



The new route is Here I have changed the start so it is now at Harpenden station and changed the route a little around Aldbury, the original took us out onto the road to Pitstone and is in a bad condition so now we leave Aldbury and head to Ivinghoe then Pitstone


----------



## lukesdad (31 Jan 2011)

Runners and Riders for the 6th meet 10.a.m. Harpenden Railway Station.

Probables

LazyJ
RedflightUK
Flying Dodo
Martin and the HPC posse
Lukesdad

Possibles

Charlie B 
Becs
Sittingduck
The Doctor
Davywalnuts


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 Jan 2011)

Excellent - nice route with some old familiar hills!


----------



## lukesdad (1 Feb 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Excellent - nice route with some old familiar hills!



Sssh dont tell em about the hills......Pike !


----------



## HaloJ (1 Feb 2011)

lazyj said:


> The new route is Here I have changed the start so it is now at Harpenden station and changed the route a little around Aldbury, the original took us out onto the road to Pitstone and is in a bad condition so now we leave Aldbury and head to Ivinghoe then Pitstone



Thanks J. Not sure if I'm joining yet but compliments on the route. Looks a like a nice ride.

Abs


----------



## martint235 (1 Feb 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Thanks J. Not sure if I'm joining yet but compliments on the route. Looks a like a nice ride.
> 
> Abs



Come on Abs, it'll get your Feb century out of the way nice and early (although no reason why there shouldn't be another one later in the month). HPC at 8am.....


----------



## HaloJ (1 Feb 2011)

martint235 said:


> Come on Abs, it'll get your Feb century out of the way nice and early (although no reason why there shouldn't be another one later in the month). HPC at 8am.....



That was my thought. To get it out of the way especially as I'm busy the second weekend and potential the third with only the last weekend truly available. Going to skip though and spend some time with Andy that doesn't involve the bike. 

Abs

EDIT : I hope no one noticed the typo I corrected.


----------



## redjedi (1 Feb 2011)

martint235 said:


> HPC at 8am.....



...ish?


----------



## martint235 (2 Feb 2011)

redjedi said:


> ...ish?



No, no "ish"!!! We won't have to wait for Abs this week.....


----------



## redjedi (2 Feb 2011)

So is it just us two leaving from HPC?

I'm not liking the look of the forecast so far for Sunday!


----------



## martint235 (2 Feb 2011)

redjedi said:


> So is it just us two leaving from HPC?
> 
> I'm not liking the look of the forecast so far for Sunday!



I don't know. Topcat made some murmurings about coming along. 

Weather doesn't look that bad does it? Metcheck showing 11 degrees. Bit breezy though. If there's any chance of getting wet I'm probably not coming out to play.


----------



## redjedi (2 Feb 2011)

Metcheck looks better than the Met Office website, but it wasn't working when I first looked.

I don't trust them to forecast that far ahead anyway. I'll check on Saturday.


----------



## martint235 (2 Feb 2011)

redjedi said:


> Metcheck looks better than the Met Office website, but it wasn't working when I first looked.
> 
> I don't trust them to forecast that far ahead anyway. I'll check on Saturday.



Ok. If anything is showing more than just a very light shower, I'll be staying in bed


----------



## lukesdad (2 Feb 2011)

Cafe open on sunday outside north bound side.


----------



## topcat1 (2 Feb 2011)

sorry guys count me out for this, i may do the sunday ride


----------



## jayonabike (2 Feb 2011)

The weather isn't looking too good at the moment for Sunday, BBC Weather is saying heavy rain, Metcheck are saying rain and strong winds, Skyweather are saying rain also. A bit early to say i know, lets hope they're all wrong!


----------



## Becs (2 Feb 2011)

topcat1 said:


> sorry guys count me out for this, i may do the sunday ride



same here. Although not if it's pissing it down


----------



## stevevw (3 Feb 2011)

topcat1 said:


> sorry guys count me out for this, i may do the sunday ride






Becs said:


> same here. Although not if it's pissing it down




This is a Sunday ride


----------



## redjedi (4 Feb 2011)

Looking better for Sunday now, although a bit windy.

The ride back to London could be hard work.


----------



## martint235 (4 Feb 2011)

redjedi said:


> Looking better for Sunday now, although a bit windy.
> 
> The ride back to London could be hard work.



So are we back on again?

I think we'll just have a cross wind there and back, the headwind will be in the actual ride!!!


----------



## martint235 (4 Feb 2011)

A very basic and very direct route from HPC to Harpenden Station!! Here


----------



## redjedi (4 Feb 2011)

Exactly what I had in mind.

And with a tail wind we may even have time for a coffee when we get to Harpenden Station.


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Feb 2011)

Mmm - if this wind stays so windy, I might bring a bike without aero spokes!


----------



## jayonabike (4 Feb 2011)

I was thinking of bringing a sail.


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Feb 2011)

I was 50/50 for this, due to wind and hills but am now also going out tonight, so no chance I'll be making it this time.
Hope you all have a great ride though.


SD


----------



## Flying Dodo (5 Feb 2011)

martint235 said:


> A very basic and very direct route from HPC to Harpenden Station!! Here



A quick comment on that route. It's all fine, but a word of warning on the A1081 between St Albans & Harpenden, starting from the Texaco garage shown here. The road surface is extremely rough especially towards the edges. It really is hard work. There is however a combined pedestrian/cycle path on the left hand side which is lovely and smooth. I'll be honest to say that this is about the only time I'll hop off the road and use one of those combined paths, but trust me, your body will appreciate not being shaken to bits on that section of road.



Edit - this comment also applies for the last bit of the actual ride itself as well.


----------



## martint235 (5 Feb 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> A quick comment on that route. It's all fine, but a word of warning on the A1081 between St Albans & Harpenden, starting from the Texaco garage shown here. The road surface is extremely rough especially towards the edges. It really is hard work. There is however a combined pedestrian/cycle path on the left hand side which is lovely and smooth. I'll be honest to say that this is about the only time I'll hop off the road and use one of those combined paths, but trust me, your body will appreciate not being shaken to bits on that section of road.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - this comment also applies for the last bit of the actual ride itself as well.



Cheers Adam!


----------



## redjedi (5 Feb 2011)

martint235 said:


> Cheers Adam!



+1


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Feb 2011)

Looking at the weather, I'll give this a miss


----------



## redjedi (5 Feb 2011)

That's a shame Doc. The weather's looking alright. I little blustery but should be quite mild.

See you at HPC before 8am Martin


----------



## martint235 (5 Feb 2011)

redjedi said:


> That's a shame Doc. The weather's looking alright. I little blustery but should be quite mild.
> 
> See you at HPC before 8am Martin



Yep will be there.


----------



## stevevw (5 Feb 2011)

I will be coming see you all in the morning.


----------



## jayonabike (5 Feb 2011)

Still very windy out there at the moment, the forecast is much the same for tomorrow. Not sure what to do yet, will make mind mind up first thing.


----------



## jayonabike (5 Feb 2011)

Just got back from walking the dogs, the wind has died down a fair bit so it's looking good.


----------



## redflightuk (6 Feb 2011)

Sorry guys , not going to make it this morning. Have a good ride all.


----------



## jayonabike (6 Feb 2011)

Just stuck my head out of the window, looks fine out there. See you at 10.


----------



## stevevw (6 Feb 2011)

Just about to leave, see you soon.


----------



## jayonabike (6 Feb 2011)

Just leaving.....see you soon


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Feb 2011)

That's the nice thing about a local ride - last to leave and first home, as I didn't set off until 9.30 and I got back just after 4.

Really nice route and a fast-ish pace, so hopefully I've burnt off some of my Christmas excess as we had around 3,000 ft of climbing.

It was still pretty windy with the wheels getting caught when we went through gaps in hedges, so I hope Luke & Martin haven't suffered too much heading back to London down the A5.

Thanks for organising this Jay. As a re-run when it's warmer, hopefully there'll be quite a few more participants.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Feb 2011)

Good route and good company. What else could you ask for out of a sunday ride ? May just of beat you in Adam but it as you say its nice to have the shortest ride of the day for a change. Hope the uber century men dont get blown about too much, and Steves wheel gets home in one piece.

A few pics from today.







The riders gather, my new chum the coffee shop owner who was elated 6 cyclists had come for coffee on a Sunday morning.






The tea stop at the National Trust Bridgewater estate.






Jay and Martin survey the new works bikes they ve been given for the day.
















After the lunch stop at the third time of asking....some look more content than others.

Thanks for organising it and inviting me Jay. Noy sure I could get back for a summer rerun but could certainly reccomend it to anybody who d be thinking about going along.


----------



## martint235 (6 Feb 2011)

A great ride, cheers Jay. I really enjoyed that. A nice ride out in the country with great company. 111 miles for me although I think I missed 5 by messing with my GPS as we left Hyde Park. 

Thanks also to Luke for the company to and from London, always easier when there's more than 1 of you. The ride back wasn't too bad, some headwind at times but we still made good time. Into Hyde Park at 4.45pm.

I've always thought the Old Kent Road was bad to commute down but I'm so glad I don't commute in North London, the Edgware Road is a nightmare.

Oh and someone near Elstree didn't like my cycling top. Luke thought he might turn around and come back but unfortunately he didn't. There's just no fun in the world anymore


----------



## redjedi (6 Feb 2011)

That was a great ride Jay. Good work, especially as it was your first ever group outing.

It wasn't as hilly as I thought it would be, just 2 or 3 big ones to overcome, but they were welcome relief from the long exposed flat sections with the constant headwind.

Definitely another one for the warmer months. We're on a roll with these new rides






110 miles at an average speed of 15mph (but had to really push into the wind for the last few miles to keep it above 15mph).

I now ache quite a lot but at least I've got a hot shower this week.



> Oh and someone near Elstree didn't like my cycling top. Luke thought he might turn around and come back but unfortunately he didn't.



You obviously didn't hear him the first time he past us. Don't no what he said, then he turned around for a second go, which you heard, and I'm a nonce apparently. He then drove away in the opposite direction , so he must have gone out of his way to pass on the contents of his pea size brain.


----------



## jayonabike (6 Feb 2011)

Thanks for all turning up, it was good to meet you all. I was a bit apprehensive, I have never ridden in a group before let alone organize a ride. I really enjoyed it, and look forward to doing it again. 62 miles in total for me.


----------



## martint235 (6 Feb 2011)

redjedi said:


> That was a great ride Jay. Good work, especially as it was your first ever group outing.
> 
> It wasn't as hilly as I thought it would be, just 2 or 3 big ones to overcome, but they were welcome relief from the long exposed flat sections with the constant headwind.
> 
> ...



Oh I thought he'd pulled out of the pub carpark on our right and then said "Bo****cks" at me. Didn't see him pass us the first time.


----------



## stevevw (6 Feb 2011)

Jay
Well done great ride, thanks for doing all the hard work. 
Yep wheel held up, just changed it to a nice Mavic I have been saving for the summer. 

Going down a steep decent after I left Mark the front brake started screeching even more than normal and I was not even using it  I thought I had activated some auto braking systen, just as I stopped the right hand STI slid down the bar about an inch (2.5cm) completly locking the wheel. Managed to get it back roughly in to the correct position, was a shame the allen key on the multi tool would not reach the bolt head so had to take it a bit easier and ride on the drops the rest of the way home. 93.27 miles decided it best not to risk the other 6.73 so will have to join Ab's on her next 100 mile adventure.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Feb 2011)

Herts & 'Buckles', Steve? I was going to ride out and join in around flaunden, or whatever I dould get to...Instead, I changed three wheels and did the M+ punishment routine trying to get the bu66ers on the rims!
Nice snaps Mark. I'll do this the next time around as it is a 'local' ride. Well done Jay.


----------



## HaloJ (7 Feb 2011)

stevevw said:


> 93.27 miles decided it best not to risk the other 6.73 so will have to join Ab's on her next 100 mile adventure.



Current mumblings for the last weekend in Feb. Just trying to sort out a few details.

Abs


----------

